# Is the Canon BG-E11 grip really worth it



## Baba_HT (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey guys, 

i thinking of getting the Canon BG-E11 grip for my 5Bmk3 mainly for vertical shots when needed. But is it really worth getting it?
I consider myself a professional amature, so unsure if i can justify getting it.

all advice welcomed


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 7, 2016)

Two batteries and vertical controls is enough for me. Both my cameras have grips and they never come off. If size isn't an issue then yes it really worth it, too me anyway.

I would suggest buying Canon brand. Ive tried two different third party grips for previous cameras and both do not compare at all to the Canon version.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Two batteries and vertical controls is enough for me. Both my cameras have grips and they never come off. If size isn't an issue then yes it really worth it, too me anyway.
> 
> I would suggest buying Canon brand. Ive tried two different third party grips for previous cameras and both do not compare at all to the Canon version.


+1 on both


----------



## Baba_HT (Oct 7, 2016)

thanks guys will order it then. 

cheers 8)


----------



## pwp (Oct 8, 2016)

A grip is worth it, if it's worth it to _you_. 

Personally I wouldn't be without a grip. The camera just seems to balance better especially when using heavier L lenses, and the vertical controls are something you just wouldn't want to give away once you've become used to them. Double batteries is just a bonus. I've usually worked with a 1-Series and a 5D (Classic, II, III) and the gripped 5D makes for better continuity. 

On the other hand, there are just as many photographers who give 1-Series bodies a miss, and go for gripless 5D bodies for the minimised weight and mass. Landscape shooters who hike great distances will consider every extra gram and surplus bulk, so will tend to go gripless. Same for travel. Every gram and surplus bulk has to be considered. Then there are cash-strapped photographers who simply can't justify the $$ for a grip and extra battery, or may prefer to put that money towards a lens or a flash. 

The only time the grip comes off my 5DIII is when I'm traveling.

-pw


----------



## davidmurray (Oct 8, 2016)

pwp said:


> The only time the grip comes off my 5DIII is when I'm traveling.



+1


----------



## SteveM (Oct 8, 2016)

Mine goes on to balance big lenses, otherwise I leave it off and travel light.


----------

